# Current USA 20" Satellite Fixture Owners



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello,

I am very interested in this fixture, but not sure if this comes with the mounting legs, I went to there website and cannot find any info, could somebody confirm this please. bigals and drfostersmith does not say either. Do I have to buy the legs separate or is it included?

Thanks


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry baka. I thought you asked about the Orbit. You are asking about the satellite.

I have two Orbits and I am pleased with them. I have the 20" and 30" fixtures.

It does come with legs. They are shown already mounted on the fixture in the picture on their website: CURRENT WHAT'S NEXT

On the 20" one, I originally replaced the front dual actinic with another dual daylight 6700K/10,000K. Now I am using an ADA 36w square pin 8000K bulb in the front. It's a nice white color. It makes the 6700K part of the bulb look slightly yellow and the 10,000K part look slightly blue. This is what I expected it to do. 8000K 36W Fluorescent

If you decide to get it, I recommend that you get Coralife's dual timer power center. You can control all the lights with this. I use them.Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes, they come with the legs and the moon light. I would rate this a best buy, because it is best quality for the cheapest price.
The absolute cheapest place that I have found these is tri-city tropical fish
They do sell them refurbished for like $40, the new is only about $50
Keep in mind that these fixtures will come with a combo bulb that is 10,000k and actinic. If you get a refurb for $5 they will replace that with a 6700k bulb or a combo 10,000k / 6700k dual daylight bulb. If you get new they might not do this, you will have to call to find out.
I assure you that the refurbs look and act new, the only thing you will have to call to find out is if they have any in stock. you can't go by the website unless it has been updated recently, last I checked it was updated April, 2006

good luck.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

The Orbits come with legs. But I don't think the Currents have legs. I bought my Current 20" from these guys and they threw in the legs for an extra $5:

eBay: Current 40w 20" Satellite Aquarium Strip Light Reef RD (item 280078163551 end time Feb-09-07 15:54:27 PST)

and here are the legs from the same eBay seller:

eBay: Current USA Mounting Legs for Satellite and Dual Sat. (item 280077191744 end time Mar-02-07 07:48:12 PST)

I just bought this set-up from the same seller. I then swapped out of the actinic combo bulb for a 10,000K/6700K one from drsfostersmith.com.

DJ


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You got hosed then because the Current Satellite fixtures come with the legs Overall, I like the Current lights. Good prices and as good or better in quality than the Coralife fixtures. The reflectors on both are about the same. The fixtures could have a better reflector but only the AH Supply reflectors are better. All the other name brand lights seem to have the same, flat type reflector. What they have is not bad, but it could be better


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Dennis, like Baka I did the research and couldn't figure out if the Currents come with legs or not. So I decided to order the legs along with the lights to hedge my bet. And sure enough my order came with only one set of legs. So I may have been burnt for $5.

DJ


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

every fixture I got came with legs and not for an extra charge


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

goalcreas said:


> Yes, they come with the legs and the moon light. I would rate this a best buy, because it is best quality for the cheapest price.
> The absolute cheapest place that I have found these is tri-city tropical fish
> They do sell them refurbished for like $40, the new is only about $50


I believe that you are mistaken about the price. On their website, the 20" 2x40w Orbit is $76 refurbished and $110 new. Dry Goods - Aquarium Lighting - Compact Fluorscent / Halide - Current-USA, inc. - Orbit - Orbit Single with Fan - Orbit 20" 2 Lamp with Fan

Edit: I misread the original post.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well that would be for the Dual Satellite fixture or an Orbit fixture, I am assuming we are talking about the Single Satellite fixture.
Unless this is on a 30 gallon cube, or it is a reef tank, I would guess it for a 10 gallon or a 20 tall, where 40 watts would be enough.

Again this was an assumption and we all know how those can fare.

Yes, if you are looking for a Dual fixture or an Orbit, my price was not accurate.

here is the link for the fixture I was talking about and I was wrong, it is $32 for a refurb and $47 for a new

Dry Goods - Aquarium Lighting - Compact Fluorscent / Halide - Current-USA, inc. - Satellite - Satellite Series Single Lamp - Satellite 20"


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

dennis said:


> The reflectors on both are about the same. The fixtures could have a better reflector but only the AH Supply reflectors are better.


 The Orbit has a much wider reflector than the twin bulb Satellite. The Orbit's overal width is 8.25" and the twin bulb Satellite's overall width is 7.25". The Orbit fixture has the ballast mounted on top of the 5 facet reflector. The Satellite's have the ballast and the moon lights mounted to the side of the reflector. This design makes the reflector over 2" narrower than the Orbit's design. You can see the difference in the design of each by looking at the pictures.
CURRENT WHAT'S NEXT
CURRENT WHAT'S NEXT

I did a mod on my 30" Orbit. I mounted an AHSupply 2x36w side by side reflector between the clips for the bulbs. I didn't have to trim the reflector. I just had to drill 2 tiny holes for the moon lights to shine through. I didn't have to move the moon lights at all. The AHSupply reflector just snapped right in. This is the AHSupply 8 facet reflector that I used. 
Part 36217 - MIRO 4 Reflector for two 36 watt compacts side-by-side
17.25"L x 7"W x 2"H. 
Price: $24.99


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I am not arguing about which light is better, for that matter I am not arguing at all so please don't take it that way, it is just that this post asked about the 20" Satellite fixture, no specifications for dingle or dual

And again for the tank that a 20" goes on, I think this is enough light any way you look at it, and it is more low profile.

If you are on a larger tank, Orbit takes it hands down.

BTW, do you know where to get them cheaper?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

goalcreas said:


> Well that would be for the Dual Satellite fixture or an Orbit fixture, I am assuming we are talking about the Single Satellite fixture.
> Unless this is on a 30 gallon cube, or it is a reef tank, I would guess it for a 10 gallon or a 20 tall, where 40 watts would be enough.
> 
> Again this was an assumption and we all know how those can fare.
> ...


 You're right :smile: I misread the post. Sorry.

baka was asking about the 20" Satellite in the beginning post and not the Orbit like I thought. Somehow when I read it, I saw Orbit and not Satellite.

My apology, goalcreas.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

No Baka was asking for 20" satellite owners

EDIT: No problem Left C


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

goalcreas said:


> No Baka was asking for 20" satellite owners, who is assuming


I caught my mistake when I read the post again. I was changing my response when you posted your last statement.

Again, my apology.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Like I said, not arguing, just trying to help Baka.
No hard feelings here.

Oh, and do you know where to get Current fixtures cheaper then Tri City Tropicals, I haven't found any yet but am always looking just to see if I can beat their price.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I got up early this morning and I guess that I'm  now.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

That is alright, I am like that all the time


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Left C said:


> I did a mod on my 30" Orbit. I mounted an AHSupply 2x36w side by side reflector between the clips for the bulbs. I didn't have to trim the reflector. I just had to drill 2 tiny holes for the moon lights to shine through. I didn't have to move the moon lights at all. The AHSupply reflector just snapped right in. This is the AHSupply 8 facet reflector that I used.
> Part 36217 - MIRO 4 Reflector for two 36 watt compacts side-by-side
> 17.25"L x 7"W x 2"H.
> Price: $24.99


Not to hijack, but why use 2x36 over a 30"long tank? Nice mod either way. Another interesting mod one can easily do.. I have the satellite 2x65, 30" hood. If you rewire the ballast it will run 2x32pc. Using one hot and one neutral lead for each bulb. This gives the same amount of light output but gets light to the back corners of the tank. Sadly, the Satellite style has only 5" of space for the bulbs and reflectors.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I can sell you the four legs that I used for my old Current USA Satellite for 12$ shipped.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

dennis said:


> Not to hijack, but why use 2x36 over a 30"long tank? Nice mod either way.


The 30" Orbit has the bulbs centered in the fixture instead of offset like the 2x65w Aqualight.

I measured the distance between the clips and found that the AHSupply reflector will fit and give a little more down light in the center. I had an idea about copying one of Amano's tanks that was mostly centered instead of offset using the "Golden Rule."

This same mod may work for the 2x65w 24" Orbit. If you have 2 AHSupply fixtures, it may work on the 4x65w Orbit. I haven't measured them to be sure though.



dennis said:


> Another interesting mod one can easily do.. I have the satellite 2x65, 30" hood. If you rewire the ballast it will run 2x32pc. Using one hot and one neutral lead for each bulb. This gives the same amount of light output but gets light to the back corners of the tank. Sadly, the Satellite style has only 5" of space for the bulbs and reflectors.


That's a great idea about rewiring it for the 2x32w bulbs. Usually, lighting the sides is a problem for 30" tanks.


----------



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

Guys, 

Thanks for the response. Yes I meant the single light and it will go to a 10 gallon tank. So does the satellite 20" SINGLE fixture comes with the legs or not. There website doesn't say it only the orbit comes with the legs, but I do not want to use a dual light that will be an overkill for a 10 gallon tank.

Thanks


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

If you get it and you want to replace the 50/50 saltwater bulb for one that is plant friendly; try the 36w 8000K square pin ADA bulb that I mentioned earlier. 8000K 36W Fluorescent


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

No it does not come with the legs and yes, you have to buy the 6700/10000k bulb. Baka, that is not overkill for your tank. I use a 7.2wpg on my 10g... I upgraded from that 40 current USA


----------



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

7.2wpg? Thats alot of light, algae problems, hows your co2 bpm?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Algae problems? What's that? I have enough CO2 in there so that the fish won't die from co2 od....


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes it does come with legs.
Yes it does come with legs.
Yes it does come with legs.
Yes it does come with legs.
Yes it does come with legs.
Yes it does come with legs.
Yes it does come with legs.
Yes it does come with legs.

I hope that is enough times, If somebody is trying to sell it to you with out legs, they are trying to rip you off.
I have bought several and they all came with legs.
If you buy from here tri-city tropical fish
I am 100% certain it comes with legs.
Like I said in my previous posts, it is also the cheapest you will ever find.
Refurb for $32, or $37, something really cheap and Yes it does come with legs.

And if you get it there for $5 you can have them swap the bulb for either 10,000k, or 6700k, or a dual daylight 10,000k / 6700k bulb.
Sorry for being redundent, but it seems there is a bunch of confusion on this simple matter.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I can assure that the ORIGINAL does not come with legs.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

What do you mean by origional, do you mean NEW.
I have purchased this fixture NEW from Tri City Tropicals and it DID come with legs, I assure you.
I also purchased one Refurbished from Tri City Tropiclas and it DID come with legs, I assure you.

So if it doesn't come with legs when purchased elsewhere, why would you purchase it elsewhere when you know it DOES come with legs from here and you know it to be cheapest, or at least the cheapest I have found?

BTW I am not the only one who has confirmed that it Does come with legs.
There was another however that did say he had to buy his legs seperatly off an E-bay seller, and I for one and another who posted think he got HOSED.
But that was for $5, not the $12 you are selling them for.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey, I don't want to argue about this any more.
Maybe I just got lucky on two seperate occasions.
I hope to not offend anybody with any of my posts.
I am just trying to help Baka get the best light for Baka's set up for the best price.

I think to be sure Baka, you should try to call around to see if the legs come with or not. If you find they do not, then call Tri City Tropicals and see if they do.
If they do and nowhere else sells them with legs, you will probably end up buying it there.
Any way good luck.
Sorry your post had to get so heated up
I am done here.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I think Tri City Tropicals repackages the fixtures and targets them for planted tank people while the new and original packaging is for saltwater.


----------



## splatt3 (Jan 9, 2007)

:attention :brick: Attention!!! YES IT COMES WITH LEGS!!!I got a new one in january from big als and it came with legs and screws and plastic cushon absorbers thingy majiger. The moonlight is built in but it is a separate ac plugin than the main 10000k/acintic light fixture. I hope this helps.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you, that is what I have been trying to say the whole time.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

This thread reminds me of a 20+ year old ZZTop tune that goes something like this: "She's got legs and she knows how to use them."


----------

